# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  ОСТОРОЖНО! ЙОГА!

## Prema-kalpataru das

Харе Кришна!
Меня зовут Према-калпатару дас (Аверьянов Игорь Михайлович).
20 лет я активно занимаюсь Йогой, из них 10 лет преподаю. Являюсь сертифицированным преподавателем Йоги КПП (Корректный Подход к Позвоночнику). Последние 2 года работаю доктором Остеопатии, закончив школу Смирнова А.Е. Имею высшее Европейское образование врача-реабилитолога. Поэтому о строении позвоночника и проблемах спины знаком не понаслышке.

Сразу хочу предупредить - не пытайтесь вылечить проблемы спины и суставов с помощью Йоги. Йога может дать лишь временное облегчение. При растяжке позвоночника высвобождаются корешки нервов (радикулы) и это временно снимает боль. Каждый "йог" знает, что если какое-то время пропустить занятия, проблемы возвращаются. Не только я, но и другие преподаватели наверняка слышали от своих учеников: "О, Учитель! Вы спасли меня! Я столько мучилась со своей спиной, но только Ваши занятия помогли мне!". Человек на радостях пропадает, но через месяц снова появляется со словами: "Нет, я без Йоги не могу!", так как все проблемы вернулись.
Так человек попадает в сети зависимости от Йоги. Недаром ВОЗ относит Йогу к одной из 100 зависимостей человека, таких как, например, алкоголь и курение. Все бы ничего, но ведь сама болезнь то НЕ ЛЕЧИТСЯ!
А ведь боль в спине является сигналом того, что есть проблема во внутренних органах! Сам по себе позвонок не смещается, так как позвоночник- это мощная и тугая система, которую почти невозможно сломать. Подвывих позвонка происходит в случае провокации его со стороны больного органа. Как это происходит, можно подробно прочитать на сайте http://www.osteo-b.ru где опубликован мой доклад. Снимая Йогой боль в спине, мы запускаем другие болезни. Это срабатывает как обезболивающее лекарство - вроде боли нет, но болезнь осталась.
На своем недолгом пути остеопата, мне пришлось лечить многих пациентов, испортивших свое здоровье из-за Йоги. В том числе 5(!) преподавателей Йоги, включая сертифицированного преподавателя школы Айенгара. У всех был сколиоз и смещение подвздошных костей. Ассоциация Американских Хирургов недавно опубликовало статью о том, ни одна практика не дала им столько пациентов, как Йога.

*Какие упражнения особенно опасны:*

1. СКРУТКИ. Позвоночник устроен сложным образом. Каждый позвонок включает 5 суставов (сам и 4 фасеточных). Во время усиленного скручивания позвоночника происходит подвывих фасеточных суставов (в простонародье "смещение").

2. БОКОВЫЕ НАКЛОНЫ, типа "треугольник". Особенно противопоказаны при сколиозе! Так для этого заболевания характерно несимметричное напряжение мышц спины, при наклоне вбок, добавляется спазм в перенапряженные мышцы.

3. АССИМЕТРИЧНЫЕ АСАНЫ, типа джану ширшасана. Противопоказаны при сколиозе. Эффект, противоположный п.2 Ослабляет слабую группу мышц.

4. ПАССИВНОЕ ВЫТЯЖЕНИЕ, типа вис на перекладине. Главная функция позвоночника - сейф для спинного мозга. Спинной мозг имеет фиксированную длину 42(Ж)-45(М). Он не растягивается! Слишком интенсивное вытяжение организм рассматривает как угрозу разрыва спинного мозга и дает команду блокировать позвоночник мышцами. Мы попадаем в порочный круг - повисели, стало легче, но получили новый блок. Это касается и рычаговой Пашчимоттанасаны.

*Что же остается для безопасной практики?*

СИЛОВЫЕ и СИММЕТРИЧНЫЕ асаны. Пропорция на занятиях 80х20%.
Проблемы позвоночника и суставов не от их плохой растянутости. Мне встречались пожилые люди, которые не могли достать пальцами до колен и в тоже самое время никогда не испытывали болей в спине. С другой стороны, ко мне на лечение приходили ОООчень гибкие люди - преподаватели Йоги, спортивные гимнасты и даже цирковая гимнастка с болями в спине и суставах.

Проблема в том, что с возрастом слабеют глубокие мышцы тела. Существует два уровня мышц - поверхностные (двигательные) и глубокие (корсетные). Как раз последние с возрастом и атрофируются. Укрепить их невозможно никакими динамическими упражнениями, включая тренажеры, так как эти мышцы не участвуют в движении. Их можно задействовать лишь изометрическим напряжением - статика с нагрузкой. В этом Йога - незаменимый помощник! А немного растяжек нужно, чтобы ликвидировать молочную кислоту после активной работы этих мышц.

Таким образом, алгоритм здоровья должен быть следующим: сначала устраните сколиоз и его последствия у специалиста, лучше у остеопата, - это быстро и безболезненно (я, например, убираю сколиоз полностью за 2-3 сеанса).
А затем на ровный позвоночник накладывайте глубокие мышцы с помощью статической нагрузки Йоги.

И тогда ваш позвоночник будет просто идеальным!

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

И напоследок.

Самая полезная асана - 2 часа джапы сидя с прямой спиной!
Это укрепляет глубокие мышцы и делает нашу джапу внимательней!

----------


## Кеша

Харе Кришна, Према-калпатару прабху! Примите мои поклоны.
Прошу дать вас комментарий по моей ситуации.
Месяц назад в результате неудачного подъёма тяжести потянул спину. В течение нескольких дней боль прошла (втирали разные мази, грели). Грыж, как мне кажется, не образовалось, но мышцы, видимо, подрастянулись: очень редко в каком-то положении неприятные ощущения напоминали о себе, но в целом было нормально.
Пару дней назад без видимых причин спина заболела вновь (думаю, что где-то потянул и не заметил, либо долго сидел в неправильной позе). Боль не постоянная, а зависит от положения тела. В прямом положении дискомфорта почти не чувствуется. Ощущается боль, когда встаёшь на ноги и начинаешь идти: где-то в глубине при напряжении какой-то внутренней мышцы возникает боль. В результате даже прихрамываю на правую ногу, но болит не нога, а спина. И больше при переносе веса на правую ногу. Ну и при наклонах вперёд, конечно. Сейчас опять втираем, и сегодня уже чуть лучше, чем вчера. Работа сильно сидячая...
Что лучше делать в такой ситуации?
Про сколиоз точно сказать не могу, но с рождения у меня позвоночник достаточно сильно выгнут дугой вперёд. Так, что со стороны кажется, что есть животик, а задняя часть оттопыривается назад. Можно сравнить фигурой утки  :smilies:  С моим позвоночником всегда было сложновато стоять ровно более 1.5 часов без движения.
Благодарю вас. Харе Кришна!

PS: лечить спину как раз думал йогой и висом на перекладине. Но Кришна вовремя послал мне вашу тему  :smilies:

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Что лучше делать в такой ситуации?


Харе Кришна!
Понимаю, что ждете от меня ответ, способный облегчить Вашу проблему. Но ни один врач не даст Вам дистанционных рекомендаций. Понятно, что проблему надо решать и как можно быстрее. Но оценить Ваше состояние возможно лишь при визуальном осмотре. Рекомендую найти хорошего доктора Остеопатии и за 5-7 сеансов он вылечит Вашу болезнь.
Судя по описанию Вашего тела, у Вас сильный поясничный лордоз. Это означает, что есть натяжение со стороны внутренних органов брюшной полости. Видимо, проблему надо искать там.
В отличии от всевозможных -ологов, остеопат смотрит на болезнь системно.
По поводу лечения висами и Йогой - статья писалась как раз для того, чтобы помочь преданным избежать лишней траты драгоценного времени, денег и здоровья.
То, что остеопат сделает за 5 сеансов, Йога не сделает и за 5 лет.

----------


## Кеша

Спасибо, прабху! А часто ли остеопаты не могут решить проблему?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Конечно, все зависит от квалификации остеопата. Но как правило, проблемы со спиной решаются остеопатией быстро и качественно. При выборе остеопата руководствуйтесь в первую очередь отзывами. И еще - к хорошему остеопату сразу не попадешь. Нужно ждать от месяца и больше.

----------


## Элла

Спасибо вам большое за рекомендации. Если у подростка (14 лет) сколиоз, можно его записать к остеопату?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Спасибо вам большое за рекомендации. Если у подростка (14 лет) сколиоз, можно его записать к остеопату?


Не только можно, но и нужно это сделать как можно быстрее! Не забывайте, что сколиоз это не только кривой позоночник, но и неравильное распределение нагрузки на мышцы и внутренние органы. Исправив сколиоз сейчас, Вы убережете ребенка от болезней в будущем.
Только перед тем, как начать лечение, узнайте у доктора, действительно ли он сможет устранить сколиоз и за сколько сеансов. Обычно нужно 2-4 сеанса. Если ответ будет невнятный, ищите другого доктора.
Остеопатия - сложная техника, и не каждый "остеопат" ей владеет.

----------


## Элла

С ваших слов постараюсь найти, спасибо за своевременную консультацию. Всех вам благ! :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Према-калпатару прабху, есть ли у вас какой-то опыт применения массажеров для спины южно-корейской фирмы Happy Dream? Мне сестра посоветовала подкладывать его под поясничный изгиб позвоночника. Он с магнитами и якобы как-то растягивает позвонки, когда лежишь на нем. Я пару раз попробовал, но когда лежишь на нем, начинается ноющая боль в спине. Может так и надо, но я пока решил воздержаться.

Этот массажер выглядит так:

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху!
Опыта применения таких массажеров у меня нет, но цель его ясна. Подкладка под поясницу действительно способствует растяжке поясничного отдела и снятию боли в спине. Но в таком случае форма и высота массажера должна подбираться индивидуально. Ведь поясничная арка у всех будет разная, в зависимости от глубины поясничного лордоза.
В случае  поясничных грыж "перепрогиб" только увеличит проблему.
Лучше использовать мягкий валик, как в школе Айенгара.
В любом случае, такая практика должна снимать боль, а не усиливать ее, как в Вашем случае.
Поэтому, ИМХО, это очередной бизнес на здоровье.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Prema-kalpataru das скажите пожалуйста а инверсионные ботинки полезны? то есть на которых вверх ногами висеть можно, зацепившись за турник например.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Prema-kalpataru das скажите пожалуйста а инверсионные ботинки полезны? то есть на которых вверх ногами висеть можно, зацепившись за турник например.


Харе Кришна, Дмитрий! В первом сообщении я писал о вреде свободных висов, независимо от того, вверх или вниз головой. В пункте 4 "Опасные асаны". 
Однажды мне самому предложили повисеть на тренажере от Kettler. Потом у меня неделю болела спина.

----------


## Кеша

Будьте добры, поясните, пожалуйста, каким образом проходит исправление искривления позвоночника, если на него вообще не оказывается никакого воздействия? Или я что-то не так понимаю в работе остеопата? Это что-то вроде массажа, но не настолько радикально, как у костоправов?

----------


## Александр.Б

Кеша, вас что, в Гугле забанили?)))

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Харе Кришна, Дмитрий! В первом сообщении я писал о вреде свободных висов, независимо от того, вверх или вниз головой. В пункте 4 "Опасные асаны". 
> Однажды мне самому предложили повисеть на тренажере от Kettler. Потом у меня неделю болела спина.


Спасибо. Всё хотел приобрести ) теперь не хочу

а скажите стойка на голове ширшасана сильно вредна?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Будьте добры, поясните, пожалуйста, каким образом проходит исправление искривления позвоночника, если на него вообще не оказывается никакого воздействия? Или я что-то не так понимаю в работе остеопата? Это что-то вроде массажа, но не настолько радикально, как у костоправов?


Хороший вопрос.
Остеопатия далека от массажа и костоправства. Совершенно иные принципы, воздействующие не на следствие, а на причину болезни. Подробно об этом  я описал в докладе, прочитанном на конференции в Ганновере. Доклад можно прочитать здесь http://www.osteo-b.ru 
Коротко  — позвоночник является пассивной структурой. Его форма завист от того, как его сформировала фасциальная система. Тело построено по принципу ТЕНСЕГРИТИ. Так вот системой растяжек в теле является как раз фасцивльная система, а ребрами жесткости — костная. Нарушение геометрии тела происходит от того, что есть зажим, ломающий эту систему, нарушая ее гармонию. Опытный остеопат видит и снимает эти зажимы, отчего тело расправляется и принимает правильную геометрическую форму. Поэтому исправление сколиоза происходит быстро, я делаю это за 2-3 сеанса. Полный курс остеопатии 5-10 сеансов.
 Нарушение геометрии тела приводит не только к пробемам позвоночника, но и к нарушению работы внутренних органов. Поэтому бонусом пролечиваются и остальные заболевания. 
Лечить сам позвоночник, как Вы поняли, бесполезно. Нужно лишь устранить причины, его ломающие.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Спасибо. Всё хотел приобрести ) теперь не хочу
> 
> а скажите стойка на голове ширшасана сильно вредна?


Харе Кришна!
Ширшасану выполняю 20 лет каждый день по 10 минут. Если бы была вредна, то уже почувствовал бы на себе. О пользе Ширшасаны можно писвть долго. Главное - перед ее выполнением выполнить мягкую растяжку позвоночника, а после компенсировать Сарвангасаной. Стоять надо на точке, два пальца вверх от волосяной границы лба.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Хорошее видео, где доктор Ченцов объясняет, почему скрутки и боковые наклоны приводят к блокам позвоночника (смотреть с 15-ой минуты). А так же всем желающим познать свое тело.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

О том же самое основатель Йоги КПП Анатолий Пахомов

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das



----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Спасибо вам, прабхуджи, большое за ответ! У меня есть один уточняющий вопрос. Не могли бы вы написать ваш опыт, насколько быстро происходит лечение / восстановление в различных случаях? Хотя бы примерно. 

Дело в том, что я уже много лет наблюдаюсь у врача-остеопата (тоже преданного) - квалифицированного доктора, специалиста (и в ортодоксальной медицине в том числе - считаю, что мне очень повезло встретить такого преданного). Он говорил практически все то же, что сказали и вы. До онкологии не дошло, Кришна по милости моего доктора и остальных вайшнавов не допустил. Но! При этом он проводит лечение в достаточно медленном, щадящем режиме. (Человек обладает некоторыми способностями, позволяющими настраиваться на пациента и проводить КСТ на расстоянии, поэтому, поскольку физическое присутствие в процессе ему не всегда необходимо, он проводит терапию часто понемножку.) Я наблюдаюсь у него уже 7-й год. За это время произошел очень большой прогресс, но все же лечение протекает достаточно медленно. Именно этот момент и заставил меня искать какие-то вспомогательные методики, которые можно было бы практиковать параллельно. 

Подскажите, пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл мне поговорить с доктором на следующем визите, чтобы он немного усугубил проводимую терапию? Или же подобная методика лечения всегда такая медленная? Я, разумеется, очень нетерпеливый - даже отрицать не буду, но догадываетесь, вероятно, как у больного человека тянется время... Будьте добры, опишите ваш опыт в подобных случаях хоть в общих чертах, чтобы я себе представлял, что мне нужно будет обговорить с моим доктором в следующий раз.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Вячеслав, то, что Вы наблюдаетесь у остеопата, очень хорошо. Но остеопатия очень разная. И в основном - это больше принципы, чем техника. Техник остеопатии тысячи, и эффект, естественно, разный. 
Излечение методом Остеобаланса, одним из направлений остеопатии, происходит достаточно быстро. Как правило, хватает 3-5 сеансов, в тяжелых случаях 7-10. Плюс коррекция через 3 месяца 1-3 сеанса. 
Растягивать курс не вижу смысла. Попросите доктора ускорить процесс, если результата не будет, значит эффект данной техники уже исчерпан.
Попробуйте выполнять пока "4 главных упражнения", возможно процесс выздоровления ускорится, но к терапии упражнения Йоги отношения не имеют.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das



----------


## Ruslan

Здравствуйте!





> Садиться в Падмасану необходимо за счет раскрытых тазобедренных суставов, а не за счет изменения угла в коленных. Колено - плоскостной сустав, а не шарнирный (как тазобедренный или плечевой). При изменении угла в коленном суставе мы неизбежно получим травму мениска.
> Вначале необходимо долгое время тренироваться в Бхадрасане, и когда наши колени будут спокойно опускаться на пол, можно прерходить к освоению Падмасаны.



Пожалуйста, помогите понять эти слова? Что это означает? Угол в коленном суставе в любом случае изменяется как бы мы не делали Падмасану. Как правильно делать Падмасану, чтобы не навредить здоровью? Как понять, что неправильно(вредно) делаешь Падмасану, каковы признаки?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите понять эти слова? Что это означает? Угол в коленном суставе в любом случае изменяется как бы мы не делали Падмасану. Как правильно делать Падмасану, чтобы не навредить здоровью? Как понять, что неправильно(вредно) делаешь Падмасану, каковы признаки?


Здравствуйте! В ближайшее время выложу видео, как правильно выполнять падмасану, и ошибки при ее выполнении.

----------


## Ruslan

> Здравствуйте! В ближайшее время выложу видео, как правильно выполнять падмасану, и ошибки при ее выполнении.


Будьте так любезны..

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das



----------


## Светлана Лебедянская

Опасны ли упражнения "Крокодил" (фото 1) и асана, в которой стоя удерживается вертикальный наклон вбок (фото 2)?

----------


## Ruslan

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpbNEjnKcaI


Пожалуйста, можно у Вас уточнить по этому видео? Под Вами нету подушки?

----------


## Ратманов Сергей

Харе Кришна,Према калпатару прабху.
У меня иногда (не часто) бывают боли в поясничной области спины (обычно после подъёма тяжестей).Год назад приобрёл кровать в "Нуга бэст"  http://nashprorab.com/massazhnaya-kr...uga-best-cena/  ,Но заметил,что она не ускоряет процесс выздоровления (то есть боли проходят естественным образом примерно за то же время,что и при интенсивном использовании этой кровати).Где то читал,что при грыжах категорически нельзя разогревать проблемное место.
Как вы относитесь к этой кровати и были ли у вас в практике случаи исцеления пациентов благодаря ей?

      И ещё вопрос-У себя на даче я сделал тренажёр "правИло" http://slavyanskaya-kultura.ru/russk...r-pravilo.html  (очень много хороших отзывов про него слышал),но его в действии я ещё не испытывал.Почитав эту тему и ваши отзывы о вытяжке позвоночника,стал сомневаться в безобидности этого тренажёра.
Скажите ваше мнение и по поводу этого тренажёра,можно его использовать или нет?Если можно,то что нужно учесть?

Спасибо!

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Опасны ли упражнения "Крокодил" (фото 1) и асана, в которой стоя удерживается вертикальный наклон вбок (фото 2)?


Харе Кришна! Первое упражнение безопасно, если при его выполнении не используется рычаг руки. 
А второе упражнение может быть опасным, так как оно выполняется под весом тела, что является своего рода рычагом. Безопасными могут быть только те упражнения, в которых нет рычага, и выполняются они собственными мышцами.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Пожалуйста, можно у Вас уточнить по этому видео? Под Вами нету подушки?


Харе Кришна! Подушку я не использую.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Харе Кришна,Према калпатару прабху.
> У меня иногда (не часто) бывают боли в поясничной области спины (обычно после подъёма тяжестей).Год назад приобрёл кровать в "Нуга бэст"  http://nashprorab.com/massazhnaya-kr...uga-best-cena/  ,Но заметил,что она не ускоряет процесс выздоровления (то есть боли проходят естественным образом примерно за то же время,что и при интенсивном использовании этой кровати).Где то читал,что при грыжах категорически нельзя разогревать проблемное место.
> Как вы относитесь к этой кровати и были ли у вас в практике случаи исцеления пациентов благодаря ей?


Харе Кришна, Сергей! В моей практике нет положительного опыта использования этой кровати, напротив, были случаи, когда после нее становилось только хуже. А если есть еще и воспаление, то нагревание может только навредить. 




> У себя на даче я сделал тренажёр "правИло" http://slavyanskaya-kultura.ru/russk...r-pravilo.html  (очень много хороших отзывов про него слышал),но его в действии я ещё не испытывал.Почитав эту тему и ваши отзывы о вытяжке позвоночника,стал сомневаться в безобидности этого тренажёра.
> Скажите ваше мнение и по поводу этого тренажёра,можно его использовать или нет?Если можно,то что нужно учесть?


Об удаленном негативном эффекте растяжек и пассивных вытяжениях я уже писал неоднократно. Такая практика может помочь снять напряжение и болевые симтомы, но имеет один большой минус. Частые вытяжения приведут к излишнему перерастяжению связочного аппарата, что в дальнейшем выльется в нестабильность костной системы.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Prema-kalpataru das, Харе Кришна!
Может ли быть метод использован при диагнозе ББ суставная форма (позвоночник не затронут)? Будет ли способствовать снятию воспаления с суставов? 
Может ли быть альтернативой медикаментозному лечению (сульфасалазин+целебрекс)?
Нет ли противопоказаний при этом диагнозе?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Prema-kalpataru das, Харе Кришна!
> Может ли быть метод использован при диагнозе ББ суставная форма (позвоночник не затронут)? Будет ли способствовать снятию воспаления с суставов? 
> Может ли быть альтернативой медикаментозному лечению (сульфасалазин+целебрекс)?
> Нет ли противопоказаний при этом диагнозе?


Харе Кришна! Я не понял, какой метод?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Метод остеопатии. 
Дважды пролечивалась у остеопата по 10 сеансов (по рекомендациям, у лучшего в городе), не удалось получить какого-либо пролонгированного результата. Например, боль в крестце после 10 сеансов так и совсем не уходила, а через полгода вернулась к прежнему состоянию. Меня интересует вопрос, метод остеопатии эффективен при данной проблеме или нет? Здесь два варианта: или врач оказался не достаточно компетентный именно по этой проблеме или этот диагноз остеопатией не корректируется в принципе.  Вам приходилось с этим сталкиваться?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Метод остеопатии. 
> Дважды пролечивалась у остеопата по 10 сеансов (по рекомендациям, у лучшего в городе), не удалось получить какого-либо пролонгированного результата. Например, боль в крестце после 10 сеансов так и совсем не уходила, а через полгода вернулась к прежнему состоянию. Меня интересует вопрос, метод остеопатии эффективен при данной проблеме или нет? Здесь два варианта: или врач оказался не достаточно компетентный именно по этой проблеме или этот диагноз остеопатией не корректируется в принципе.  Вам приходилось с этим сталкиваться?


Только на консультации специалист Остеобаланса может увидеть наличие блоков и причину заболевания. Диагноз не передаёт всей картины болезни.

----------


## Ишвари Вриндадеви д.д.

Харе Кришна! Спасибо большое за квалифицированные профессиональные ответы на вопросы. Хочу уточнить у Вас - как Вы относитесь к аппликаторам Ляпко, Кузнецова при болях в спине и пояснице? Использую для лечения. Пока результат не понятен- облегчения нет, но ухудшения тоже. И еще, второй вопрос. Начали на занятиях йогой новомодное направление - аэро-йога на гамаках.В основном это упражнения на растяжение, шпагаты, также упражнения- висеть  вниз головой- мышка и т.д. Инструктор говорит - это хорошо вытягивает позвоночник. Что Вы думаете? Спасибо.

----------


## Darina

Подскажите, пожалуйста, новичку. Я очень хочу начать заниматься йогой, но не знаю с чего начать. Какие позы годятся на первое время. Как усложнять нагрузку и позы. В общем все нюансы для начинающих.

----------


## Андрей Ш

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! 

Недавно, в целях оздоровления тела и повышения сил и энергии, я начал заниматься беговыми лыжами, а именно коньковым ходом. Час в лесу ежедневно. За это время я прогреваюсь и потею. Особой спортивной подготовки не имею. 

Какие могут быть особенности у этого вида физической нагрузки с точки зрения остеобаланса и остеопатии? Ведь там не совсем естественные колебательные движения с нагрузкой на многие мышцы (стоп, всех ног, ягодиц, пресса, спины, рук, плечей), которые в повседневной жизни не используются.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Харе Кришна! Спасибо большое за квалифицированные профессиональные ответы на вопросы. Хочу уточнить у Вас - как Вы относитесь к аппликаторам Ляпко, Кузнецова при болях в спине и пояснице? Использую для лечения. Пока результат не понятен- облегчения нет, но ухудшения тоже. И еще, второй вопрос. Начали на занятиях йогой новомодное направление - аэро-йога на гамаках.В основном это упражнения на растяжение, шпагаты, также упражнения- висеть  вниз головой- мышка и т.д. Инструктор говорит - это хорошо вытягивает позвоночник. Что Вы думаете? Спасибо.


Аппликаторы Кузнецова и подобные неплохо зарекомендовали себя в купировании болей спины. Терапевтического эффекта, разумеется, никакого в них нет.Имеют отвлекающий и лимфодренажный эффекты, применяются локально по месту боли.
По-поводу Аэро-йоги, знаю мало... Но если нет вредных движений, о которых я пишу в этой теме, можно практиковать. Но не забывайте, что для здоровья спины важнее не растяжки, и силовые упражнения на развитие глубоких мышц. Эффект от растяжек - 10 минут, а корсетные (глубокие) мышцы держат и питают Ваш позвоночник все время. Лучше займитесь Йогой КПП.
Йога КПП направлена на сохранение здорового позвоночника.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, новичку. Я очень хочу начать заниматься йогой, но не знаю с чего начать. Какие позы годятся на первое время. Как усложнять нагрузку и позы. В общем все нюансы для начинающих.


Все просто! Зайдите на мой сайт, найдите видео "4 главных упражнения" и начните с них. Освоив их, перейдите к комплексу "Здоровая спина". Затем наберите в поиковике Ютюба "Йога КПП" и подберите один из многочисленных комплексов на свой вкус. По мере развития сил включайте новые асаны в рамках этого направления.
Но для начала просмотрите мое видео вредных движениях.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны! 
> 
> Недавно, в целях оздоровления тела и повышения сил и энергии, я начал заниматься беговыми лыжами, а именно коньковым ходом. Час в лесу ежедневно. За это время я прогреваюсь и потею. Особой спортивной подготовки не имею. 
> 
> Какие могут быть особенности у этого вида физической нагрузки с точки зрения остеобаланса и остеопатии? Ведь там не совсем естественные колебательные движения с нагрузкой на многие мышцы (стоп, всех ног, ягодиц, пресса, спины, рук, плечей), которые в повседневной жизни не используются.


Продолжайте и дальше заниматься этим видом спорта, если чувствуете от этого повышение сил и энергии. Экстримальных амплитуд здесь нет, как нет и вредных (опасных) движений. Все в рамках полезной нагрузки))

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Читать джапу в Шавасане, по моему мнению, плохо, так как в этом положении тело и ум расслабляются и отсутствует необходимая концентрация ума.


дело в том, что я разделяю джапу и медитацию. Это не одно и то же. Чтобы читать джапу правильно, медитативно, нужно вначале войти в медитацию. Для этого надо сидеть (лежать) не двигаясь. Минимальные медитативные движения пальцами рук (перебирать четки, считать мантры) допустимо, но требует навыка  вхождения в состояние медитации даже в "динамической асане". С практикой, как я понимаю, джапа сама будет вызывать медитативное состояние (наполнение праной тела).

----------


## Ivan (гость)

название "осторожно йога" звучит как у сектоведов или РПЦ:



> ИСПОВЕДЬ С КОММЕНТАРИЯМИ
> 
> (краткий перечень самых распространенных в наше время грехов)
> 
> Я (имя) согрешил(а) перед Богом:
> 
> Согрешил(а): совместной молитвой* или переходом в раскол (Киевский патриархат, УАПЦ, старообрядчество...), унию, секту. Суеверием (вера снам, приметам, гороскопам...). Обращением к "бабкам" (выливание воска, качание яиц, сливание страха...), экстрасенсам (для чего?). Пил(а) и ел(а) наговоренное ворожеями и экстрасенсами. Осквернял(а) себя уринотерапией. Гаданием на картах (таро...), ворожением (для чего?). Боялся(ась) колдунов больше нежели Бога. Кодированием (отчего?). Увлечением *восточными религиями*, оккультизмом или сатанизмом (указать чем). Посещением сектантских, оккультных... собраний. *Занятием йогой, медитацией*, обливанием по Иванову..., занятием восточными единоборствами.** Чтением и хранением запрещенной Церковью оккультной литературы: магии, хиромантии, гороскопов, сонников, пророчеств Нострадамуса, литературы религий Востока, учения Блаватской и Рерихов, Лазарева "Диагностика кармы", Андреева "Роза мира", Аксенова, Клизовского, Владимира Мегре, Таранова, Свияж, Верещагина, Гарафини Маковий, Асауляк***... Понуждением (советом) и другим к ним обращаться и этим заниматься (указать, на что давался совет).
> 
> (*Молитва с раскольниками и еретиками ведет к отлучению от Церкви: 10, 65 Апостольские правила.
> ...


тут йога-медитация представляется грехом. я бы не критиковал так йогу... да, бывает что люди портят здоровье изза йоги, но это не должно испугать их настолько чтобы стать бояться йоги медитации как греха

----------


## radha-madhava

Харе Кришна прабху. 
Можно ли вам написать личное сообщение?

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

> Харе Кришна прабху. 
> Можно ли вам написать личное сообщение?


Харе Кришна, прабху. Пишите конечно, Только я редко сюда заглядываю, лучше пишите на мейл или вконтакт https://vk.com/id9461172

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

ВИПАРИТА КАРАНИ МУДРА.

https://youtu.be/l4WDSSWPBig

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Йогатерапия. Укрепление спины. 1 часть.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

ЙОГАТЕРАПИЯ 2 часть. РАЗМИНКА и УКРЕПЛЕНИЕ СПИНЫ

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

ЙОГАТЕРАПИЯ 3 часть. ДИАГНОСТИКА, БАЛАНС, УКРЕПЛЕНИЕ ТЕЛА

----------


## Виталий

ЙОГАТЕРАПИЯ 4 часть. АСАНЫ в ПОЛОЖЕНИИ СТОЯ и СИДЯ с АВЕРЬЯНОВЫМ ИГОРЕМ.
https://youtu.be/IMr76D7v0hM

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

ВИС НА ТУРНИКЕ. ПАССИВНОЕ ВЫТЯЖЕНИЕ ПОЗВОНОЧНИКА. Корректный подход к позвоночнику.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Дорогие преданные, приглашаю вас в онлайн-школу здоровья
https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL...gC0K3XJd1l1PcP

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Упражнения для здоровья шеи.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Корректная йога.

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Корректная йога на СРЕДУ..

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Харе Кришна! Мой канал на рутюбе 
"доктор Аверьянов Игорь"

https://rutube.ru/video/private/a281...5NW5BNMHUVQoNw

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

https://youtu.be/9GrsH6ApJU4

----------

